# Official Halloween 2011 @ Target - With Pictures



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Hit my local Target today - they had a big banner ("Be the good house this year") over three aisles of candy, but nothing else Halloween. :-(

I'm wondering who buys candy for trick-or-treaters this early. I would think it would be stale after two months. Unless people are buying those bags of candy for themselves and NOT for trick-or-treating... 8-0

Is it me, or are the decorations in store coming late this year for everyone?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

DjIronic said:


> Hit my local Target today - they had a big banner ("Be the good house this year") over three aisles of candy, but nothing else Halloween. :-(
> 
> I'm wondering who buys candy for trick-or-treaters this early. I would think it would be stale after two months. Unless people are buying those bags of candy for themselves and NOT for trick-or-treating... 8-0
> 
> Is it me, or are the decorations in store coming late this year for everyone?


Yes! I totally agree with you! I have looked in several of our local stores target Walmart Kmart Party city and NOTHING!!!! YET??? I don't know what's going on this year because last year these stores were ready by the end of August!


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Yes! I totally agree with you! I have looked in several of our local stores target Walmart Kmart Party city and NOTHING!!!! YET??? I don't know what's going on this year because last year these stores were ready by the end of August!


My neighborhood KMart currently has more Christmas decorations than Halloween decorations, which always bums me out (not that I'm in love with KMart Halloween decorations, but it's the principle, lol...). However, my estimation is that their customer base is predominantly recent immigrants, who aren't necessarily the biggest market for Halloween items...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I noticed halloween socks in our Dollar section at target and a few baby cloths but that's it.

DjIronic,
I usally start buying the candy now. I'll look at the experation date on the bag. The candy goes straight to the fridge when I get home from the store. I make all of the treat bags the night before halloween so the candy has time to chill and stay fresh.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

My Dollar Tree has more stuff than any store by me and I have a lot in a 2 mile road - Target, Walmart, Kmart, etc. 
I went to Target the other day and they had a few things in the dollar spot (wire/tinsel pumpkin, candy corn dishes, buckets) and some kid's shirts. That's it. Ugh! Come on already. lol
But all the back to school stuff was heavily clearanced and was being moved so hopefully any day now they'll begin stocking. I love Target!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Oct 6, 2009)

It seems like the stores in my area are putting out Halloween stuff earlier this year than last year. Most stores didn't have anything out until late Sept. last year. The target in my area is starting to put out some stuff. They had the "Be the Good House this Year" stuff up last week and a few pumpkins and such on the shelves. Wal mart doesn't have anything yet. Lowe's, Michael's The Dollar Store, Big Lots and Marshall's all have most of their stuff out already. I buy my candy this early, look at th expiration date, it is probably much longer than you would think. I buy my candy at Sam's club. I get the full size candy bars. I'm the good house every year!!!!!


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

@DjIronic, I couldn't agree with you more! I got the All Hollows Eve fever pretty early this year too (Mid-Aug.). Last week I got the urge and started looking up local stores like Target, Wal-Mart ect. I even CALLED K-mart and asked! Lol. All are not fully stocked just yet. Party Fair was pretty decent! Seems like it's taking a lil longer or it could just be our bottled up excitement. .
& @RealJoker, please keep us posted & thx for upd8!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Joker, thanks for the update. I can't wait for the photos. I've always been pretty impressed with the branding they put on their Halloween stuff. I'm anxious to get a Target or two up here in Canada.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i was at Target today. they didn't have much either, but they did have a giant black Halloween tree that lit up and had bats i think on it. it was $50.00. and they also had some black light up twig-ish looking pumpkins, some light up orange jack-o-laterns like last year, and some tall skinny jack-o-laterns with a metallic finish in bright colors. there was also a smidge of candy up, but that was it. sorry, i have no pics. 

is anyone else not terribly impressed with their theme "Be the good house this year." i think i read somewhere that they were doing some eco friendly/ going green thing. i saw it on an article talking about their Halloween commercial shoot a few weeks ago. i kind of thought the banner looked lame when i saw it today. hopefully the merchandise is neat though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

DjIronic said:


> My neighborhood KMart currently has more Christmas decorations than Halloween decorations, which always bums me out (not that I'm in love with KMart Halloween decorations, but it's the principle, lol...). However, my estimation is that their customer base is predominantly recent immigrants, who aren't necessarily the biggest market for Halloween items...


Well that wouldn't explain all the other stores around my area too that have yet to put Halloween out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sweetdiggity said:


> My Dollar Tree has more stuff than any store by me and I have a lot in a 2 mile road - Target, Walmart, Kmart, etc.
> I went to Target the other day and they had a few things in the dollar spot (wire/tinsel pumpkin, candy corn dishes, buckets) and some kid's shirts. That's it. Ugh! Come on already. lol
> But all the back to school stuff was heavily clearanced and was being moved so hopefully any day now they'll begin stocking. I love Target!



I heard a story on our local news in the last week or two that Back To School is actually a huge money maker time of the year for most stores. They might have said coming in #2 behind Christmas. I guess that's why they drag it out even though all the kids in my area have been in school for a little while already.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We still haven't hit our Target. We did go to Michaels yesterday and they had some really cool Halloween decor....right next to the Christmas decor  This drives me nuts!! I say, let us Halloween enthusiests have our time....the Christmas people get plenty of time....stop infringing on ours!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

The last time I went to Target (a week or two ago) the only Halloween things I found that were some vampire stuff in the dollar bins. Granted, I just recently moved and I am not super familiar with this Target, but I think that most of the area where they will put the Halloween stuff was still filled with Back to School stuff.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

DjIronic said:


> Hit my local Target today - they had a big banner ("Be the good house this year") over three aisles of candy, but nothing else Halloween. :-(
> 
> *I'm wondering who buys candy for trick-or-treaters this early. I would think it would be stale after two months.* Unless people are buying those bags of candy for themselves and NOT for trick-or-treating... 8-0
> 
> Is it me, or are the decorations in store coming late this year for everyone?


All the candy for the Halloween season has been manufactured for quite a while already. It won't stay any fresher on the store shelves than in your kitchen pantry. A lot of people start buying this early so they can get a little at a time and the budget doesn't take such a hit all at once. For me, buying enough candy for 500+ trick or treaters can be a pretty big expense so I need all the help I can get!


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

The Target Greatland in Burbank had a couple of Halloween endcaps set up yesterday but their seasonal marketing area was still winding down from Back to School merchandise. You have to consider how stores like this work. If there's only one large seasonal display area, the old stuff has to get cleared out so they can reset for the Halloween planograms. I suppose it depends on your local area, but here in LA, Targets usually get Halloween stuff out in the middle of September. Michael's is always early on everything becuase their customer base is crafters and they always have to start their projects before the season begins.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the main reason to hold off on candy would be to wait for a Buy One Get One or at least 2/$5 (for giant bags of chocolate candy). Remember, most of the good sales won't be until October!! Save money so you can buy or build more props!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

No problem 
I'm heading to Target probably tomorrow just to check.
If I see any Halloween merchandise in stock, I will take photos
and post them in this thread ASAP.
They should have most stuff out by the 10th of Sept. (hopefully)


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up an awesome resin gargoyle for $20 at Target today. They didn't have everything out yet, probably about 30%.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up an awesome resin gargoyle for $20 at Target today. They didn't have everything out yet, probably about 30%.


Can you post a pic of the gargoyle? I bought a pair of them at Target 5 years ago, but since then have not seen any nice ones. I'll have to stop at our Target this week and see what they have. Seems they have been lacking the past few years.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Hubby and I stopped in to our Target on Sat. They didn't have anything out yet.  It did look like they were cleaning up the back to school stuff...so I'm hoping that means they'll have their Halloween stuff out soon!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it's funny that the FIRST Halloween items I saw in our Target (and is every year) is pet costumes! Why would pet costumes be the first thing one needs? Just as candy would be one of the last things to pick up and is one of the first things they stock


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

I picked up a GNARLY bleeding skull candle from Target last year...very quality, and very cool. Not bad price either. Looking forward to this year's offerings...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

theworstwitch said:


> I think it's funny that the FIRST Halloween items I saw in our Target (and is every year) is pet costumes! Why would pet costumes be the first thing one needs? Just as candy would be one of the last things to pick up and is one of the first things they stock


I know it seems odd to me too, but the pet costumes are the thing my daughter is most excited about. She can't wait to dress up her "son" (a corgi) in some humiliating little outfit and parade him around. Poor little guy. 

As for candy, that's easy. It's tempting so you buy it; you eat it, and then you have to buy more. Great marketing strategy. It works on me at least.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> I know it seems odd to me too, but the pet costumes are the thing my daughter is most excited about. She can't wait to dress up her "son" (a corgi) in some humiliating little outfit and parade him around. Poor little guy.


Cruelty to animals, that is!



Madame Leota said:


> As for candy, that's easy. It's tempting so you buy it; you eat it, and then you have to buy more. Great marketing strategy. It works on me at least.


I do wonder if their profit margin on candy is insanely higher than props. Judging by how much is left for clearance every year (they don't reorder props that don't sell but always seem to have way too much candy) I can't see that they make all that much money on it, other than by it being a consumable item.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> I know it seems odd to me too, but the pet costumes are the thing my daughter is most excited about. She can't wait to dress up her "son" (a corgi) in some humiliating little outfit and parade him around. Poor little guy.
> 
> As for candy, that's easy. It's tempting so you buy it; you eat it, and then you have to buy more. Great marketing strategy. It works on me at least.


you know, if she wants a kid to dress up, im sure that could be arranged (assuming shes of age, of course! LOLOLOL) otherwise- get a doll LOL

i can leave the candy alone as long as its not on my table. if its at hubbys desk, or in the pantry or fridge, i wont really bother it much (if at all LOL)


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep, things are very late this year, and I am worried that the stores have cut back on their merchandise.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

SasyGrl31 said:


> Yep, things are very late this year, and I am worried that the stores have cut back on their merchandise.


Don't fret sassygrl  I am sure stores will get merchandise out. Its only the first week of September. Try again in a few weeks and I am sure more merchandise will pop up. 

As for Target. The last few years, their merch takes quite a bit of time to come out. It used to be alot earlier and now it seems not until mid-late September at our Target.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I went to walmart today and all i saw was them putting out halloween candy. the back to school stuff has not even been touch at all! WTH? COME ON PEOPLE!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I was at my Target (Dutchess county, New York ) a week or so ago and all they had out were the pet costumes. They are cute but my cat would never allow that ... she is very little, but very feisty  

I plan to go back to Target within a week or so to see what else they might have out. Last year my Target didn't have much out until mid to late September. They had so much back to school stuff this year and it wasn't exactly flying off the shelves last week though it was busy in that section. The kids went back to school today in my area so I think by next week or so they will start flipping from back to school to Halloween.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Heads up: Target has 6 LED tealights for $1.57 on clearance. Check all endcaps facing walls in the home decor section (but they don't necessarily put clearance in the same section that it was originally from). These are the single-battery variety that take 1 3v CR2032 button cell so if you have lots of AG13/LR44s to use up, these aren't for you. They are easier to disassemble than most tea lights I've had before, when you unscrew the bottom the entire circuit is exposed and even the plastic flame can be snapped out and put back in.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^Oh, thanks for this - seems like these always run out before the end of the season. That's a good deal. Will be going to Target today I guess.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Halloween 2011 Merchandise at Target (Not much, but it's a start!)*

Here are a few pics as promised.
It's not much, but it's a start 


Halloween Oreos'










Glow-in-the-Dark Hand soap and Toothpaste (the labels glow)










Halloween Window Clings








That's all I have for now. They did have Halloween greeting cards as well as some merchandise in the Dollar Spot, by the front doors.
Will check back in a few days to see if they have anything else set out yet.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


>


Eeeeek!!! Scariest thing that I've seen this season...


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL, I am glad I am not the only one grumbling about lack of Halloween stuff. My boyfriend is laughing at me, but he would feel the same way if they waited til after Thanksgiving to put out Christmas stuff. 
Good news is that the Big Lots in my area have put out more things, and they are pretty cool! Super Excited!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

theworstwitch said:


> i think it's funny that the first halloween items i saw in our target (and is every year) is pet costumes! Why would pet costumes be the first thing one needs? Just as candy would be one of the last things to pick up and is one of the first things they stock


this is so true!!!

BTW where are all the pics the thread title promised?! A bit of false advertising!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> this is so true!!!
> 
> BTW where are all the pics the thread title promised?! A bit of false advertising!



Sorry, but pics are on the way once they put more merchandise out.
I have 5 Targets within a 7 mile radius of where I live, and they are *all* slow
putting merchandise out. If you see my threads from 2008, '09 and '10, I put
up tons of pictures....see for yourself.

So I will put pics up once they start putting more merchandise out, I promise.
I have an 8 gig memory card on my phone, with plenty of room for pics


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Real Joker I remember you from past years and remember there were lots of photos in the past. Believe you work there or did? Anyway glad to see you are still manning the front lines there and look forward to this years preview. Some stores in my area are dragging their feet, my Target no exception. You know I was giving you a hard time right?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Real Joker I remember you from past years and remember there were lots of photos in the past. Believe you work there or did? Anyway glad to see you are still manning the front lines there and look forward to this years preview. Some stores in my area are dragging their feet, my Target no exception. You know I was giving you a hard time right?


Thanks, yes I worked there for 5 years, and I do shop there from time to time. 
And yeah, I do 'man the front lines' so to speak to let all board members see what their local stores have in stock. 
I am no longer associated with them, but I do like their Halloween merchandise, and buy most of my Halloween
stuff there whenever it's on sale  

Oh you were? 
I was gonna say _'WhY sO SeRioUs?" _ LOLs! 
No harm, no worries


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Huge Picture update for Halloween 2011 @ Target!!*

Well here we go as promised.
Huge update...over 30 pictures!
Enjoy!!

























































​
To be continued!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Big Picture Update...continued!!*

More pics...























































​
More on the way...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More target Pics...continued...*

Here we go...again 























































​
More on the way....


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Halloween 2011 Target Pics...*

wow, lots to upload 























































​
More on the way....again


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Pics from Target Halloween 2011...*

Here we go...again 























































​
More on the way


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Halloween @ Target 2011 Pics continued.*

Here we go, last batch of pics for now, as it seems they have about 1/2 to 2/3 already out.
Will go back in a few days to what else is new 





































​
Hope everyone like these pics, and I will head back in a few days to see what I missed, as all these pics were from the Target
across the street from where I live in Hollywood, FL. I'm gonna check out a few other locations to see if they have anything different.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks so much for all the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for posting the pics!!! I can't wait for our Target to put their stuff out. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

THANKS for posting. My local Target is about 80 miles away. Boo! I LOVE Goosebumps movies...I see they have some. Must pop over to Target.com RIGHT now.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

hollow said:


> THANKS for posting. My local Target is about 80 miles away. Boo! I LOVE Goosebumps movies...I see they have some. Must pop over to Target.com RIGHT now.


No problem 
And it's too bad your nearest one is so freaking far away 
But they do have a lot more online. Good luck!!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I went to my target today and they had a little bit out...they did have a lifesize blucky for 40 bucks! I forgot to get a picture since I was chasing my little one around...I may have to go back and get him soon as they only had few out!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone, you're welcome 
All these pics are from the Target across the street from where I live (Hollywood, FL)
And like I stated earlier, I will check back in a few days to see what is new, and
check out a few other locations when I have time next week, to see if any other stores
have different items in stock, and will post them at that time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the gargoyle tombstone. I am assuming it is a resin one as I have one they sold a couple years back!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I love the gargoyle tombstone. I am assuming it is a resin one as I have one they sold a couple years back!


From what I could tell, I believe it is resin, as it looked quite sturdy and heavy.
Hopefully they will get more props and decorations in stock soon.
I'm going back in a few days to see what is new and post pics of what I find


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Went last week to my Target and they had nothing =( uggg they still have back to school crap LOL. I hope they hurry up and put out there halloween stuff!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


>


Ugliest thing that I've ever seen... 


Really, I love the look of that gargoyle tombstone Thanks for the pics, TRJ


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I was in one of the many Targets near me a couple days ago and they had some halloween stuff out. there was a 5 ft tall skeleton that was sort of halfway between a bucky and blucky for $40 or so. tombstones were only the styrofoam stuff but one of the employees said they are supposed to get some resin tombstones in. I'll post once i've gotten back to look again


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the post & pics cause I don't tend to go to Target very often. The prices annoy me lol.

Anywho, just a heads up that as of now, Walgreens has the same Set Of 5 Pumpkin Stake Light set for around $5.99 Vs. Targets' $12.00. 
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/gotglow/Halloween at Target 2011/afc2943f.jpg


I'm hoping to see the animated cocoon man pop up @ target soon.
Any one know of any TARGET printable Halloween related coupons?


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Well here we go as promised.
> Huge update...over 30 pictures!
> Enjoy!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing everyone these pictures. This picture is about the only thing though I see interesting to maybe get, but I doubt I would buy it. It's glow in the dark. On Target.com, they also have a whole skeleton that's supposed to be glow in the dark too: http://www.target.com/p/Glow-in-the-Dark-Skeleton/-/A-13488161


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG! Wow your store had a lot of Halloween stuff! thanks for taking your time to take pics and posting them on here  Love the pics!!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooo very nice! Thanks for taking the time to take and upload the pics!

My Target hasn't set up yet...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are some fun pumpkins at my Target I saw tonight


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dropped by Target over lunch and they had some decent resin tombstones out. the larger size runs about $20 and the smaller size was $10. there was a 5 ft skelly--better than blucky/not as good as bucky--for $40. they had a hard plastic life size skull w/ movable jaws for $5. they also have a bag o'bones for $20--it's a mesh bag with an almost complete body's worth of bones. these have an intact front ribcage that makes them good raw material for DIY props. I might grab at least one to make another groundbreaker zombie


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I am really looking forward to what Target has this year!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

awesome pix ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Witch (Sep 13, 2011)

I went to target yesterday looking for halloween decorations and I was very upset to find that all that was there were the cut outs and displays. There was however a whole bunch of candy, but no costumes, no decorations, nothing. I think I'll try a different target tomorrow. :3


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

DjIronic said:


> I'm wondering who buys candy for trick-or-treaters this early. I would think it would be stale after two months. Unless people are buying those bags of candy for themselves and NOT for trick-or-treating... 8-0


We do that... But then again, we don't get trick-or-treaters anyway. Being at the end of a long, dark, wooded driveway will do that to you.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I went to our Target today.....they had some lights out and that was it. There were a bunch of employees moving stuff around so I think they were getting ready to put more out. Do they not realize how important Halloween is? Come on people....move it move it move it!!!!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


> Here are a few pics as promised.




So it's only the labels that glow? My husband saw these at our Target last night and was perplexed by them...​


----------



## Witch (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree! Do they realize how important this holiday is? They should hurry up and get it set up already! I've been waiting for these halloween decorations to come out since the end of july (ever since my roommate and I decided we were going to have a huge halloween party!) So yeah I've been ready for this for months! I also have no idea why they put that much candy out this early, it probably does get stale. Love the soap! haha


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Pics for Halloween @ Target 2011*

Here we go...more pics.
Including the $40 glow-in-the-dark skeleton and some pumpkins, glowing skulls, spiders, and rats.
These were taken yesterday at the Broward Mall Target, in Plantation, FL.
































































​
More pics when I see new merchandise 
I'm glad to hear everyone is loving these pics so far!!
And you're all very welcome! Anything for fellow haunters!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Countess Dracula said:


> awesome pix ... thanks for sharing.


You're very welcome!
More on the way soon


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but did anyone see any Count Chocula cereal at Target yet? Or perhaps has anyone seen Count Chocula cereal in ANY store yet? I usually start to notice it about this time each year but as of yet, nothing


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^I think it might have been at Walgreens I seen it.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw all three monster cereals at Walgreens on an endcap.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures. I ahven't been to Target yet this year but I'm going to make a trip there tomorrow. I saw some stuff that I might get.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks to my two Monster Cereal responders ... I'll have to make a stop at Walgreens soon. 

I went to my Target again today and they were JUST starting to put stuff out. It was actually quite annoying. They had about 20 people pulling down stuff and getting ready to put out the Halloween stuff. You couldn't even get around the section at all even though they did have about 1/5 of their Halloween stuff out. Couldn't really see any of it. I was there a couple of weeks ago and thought sure they would have at least 1/2 their Halloween stuff out. Now I'll be going back another day. Oh well  

I can not wait for them to stock up and yet the best comment I heard was from two women who walked by the display. They were complaining that they were " putting out Halloween crap already". Ahhh, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

*Target Halloween Items 2011*

Went to my Target and they had Halloween items out! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I was at Target today and a clerk was stocking Halloween. He told me they have a big shipment coming in Friday and everything will be out Sat. They did have this rubber rattlesnake prop out tho, the kind that has the red button to press. Well, of course I had to press it......made me jump and squeal!! lol The red button is all the way on the right and the snake comes down on an angle, right on your hand. Wasn't expecting that! Not a bad prop for $20, if just for the jump factor.

Target also has some cool black cardboard store decorations hanging up. I'm going to talk to the manager, maybe I could get one after Halloween. I really like the black tree they have but I heard the employees usually take them.


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Part 2 of my photos


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey thanks for posting the photos, I appreciate it.

I went into my local target yesterday and there was absolutely no Halloween out 'cept for pet costumes. They still has back-to-school crapola. 

They are undergoing a major revamp of the store and everything's a mess. But from what I can see from your photos, it's alot of the same stuff they had last year.

But I gotta ask, what's with that funky gold J-O-L???


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Your welcome!  OMG really? wow that sucks! yeah they need to get rid of the back to school crap and put halloween in your Target like NOW! LOL. They had different colored pumpkins


----------



## Witch (Sep 13, 2011)

I went to target today. A different target then the one I went to a couple of days ago, and guess what? They had just about ALL of their stuff out! So I took lots of pics..and here we are!









































































And thats it..hope you liked all my pics.  thanks


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard today that Target (online & in store) was inundated with customers buying the new Missoni line. They'll probably be worrying about that stuff first.

I'm going back out to hit all the stores again on Sunday, I hope they've got stuff out by then in my Target.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

PumpkinSpirit - did your Targert have the "Glow in the Dark" section? Ours has a spot on an end that had glow items, including a LIFE SIZE GLOW IN THE DARK SKELETON for $40.00! It is made out of a softer plastic so folks will have to be careful with it, but it is entirely molded out of GITD plastic - very cool! They have the glow skull from the skeleton on sale separately as well...


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Oooh, nice pictures. The pictures in both Target threads are making me want to walk there as soon as possible. Been too hot to walk lately, though. 

I can't read the price tags on some of them, so would you say that the prices were reasonable for most of those items? 

But, anyway, I love stores with sections like that. Even though I can't buy anything (I've got a mere $10), I could spend an hour just walking through the section and admiring everything. Even more, I can do it from home right now with pictures like these, haha.

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah it had some glow in the dark stuff


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Lambdadelta, I know whatcha' mean....

I spend hours pushing the "TRY ME" buttons


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry for not showing the price tags. I take the pics really quick so the employees don't stop me and say "OH your not supposed to take any pictures" -___- lol. Yeah the prices were resonable for most of the items


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

your welcome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, pumpkinspirit







I love the look of the black-colored ghost with red eyes


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

ironmaiden said:


> Lambdadelta, I know whatcha' mean....
> 
> I spend hours pushing the "TRY ME" buttons


That's where it's at. Though, the other people around at the time rarely seem to agree. 


pumpkinspirit said:


> Sorry for not showing the price tags. I take the pics really quick so the employees don't stop me and say "OH your not supposed to take any pictures" -___- lol. Yeah the prices were resonable for most of the items


No no, it's not your fault. I should be able to read some of the tags, but I can't. I'm sure most other people can read the tags shown just fine.

No worries.

Though, I never really got why picture taking isn't allowed.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> PumpkinSpirit - did your Targert have the "Glow in the Dark" section? Ours has a spot on an end that had glow items, including a LIFE SIZE GLOW IN THE DARK SKELETON for $40.00! It is made out of a softer plastic so folks will have to be careful with it, but it is entirely moplded out of GITD plastic - very cool! They have the glow skull from the skeleton on sale seperately as well...


My target started putting out stuff and when I seen that glow in the skeleton I just had to get it. Good thing as I went back today and all of the full size skeletons were gone.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Oct 9, 2008)

They have the pre-carved and pre-lit pumpkins that I like to put in my graveyard for cheep this year. The small ones are only $5... I'm definitely gonna get a couple!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing yet at my Target. Just candy and some costumes.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You can zoom the photos in with your browser if you can't read them, Internet Explorer: View Menu, Zoom; Firefox: View, Zoom, (make sure "Text Only" isn't checked)



Lambdadelta said:


> Though, I never really got why picture taking isn't allowed.


Security. You could study camera locations for dead zones and routes of escape. Because, you know, potential shoplifters are going to whip out a camera in public instead of having it hidden in their hat. Right.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice pictures. Thanks for posting!!! 



Does anyone have experience with this "Scary Reaper"? Or better yet does anyone have pictures of him out of the box or a video of him in action? I'm interested....



>


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

I really like the merchandising theme this year. The watercolor backgrounds remind me of the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw these LED spiders at Target today, and they look very cool. They remind of blacklight color. They are electric even though it has a try me button in which that ONE spider is battery operated. So, really you are getting 11 spiders, but the one is attached to the box with the button. It's kind of confusing really.

http://www.target.com/p/20-Purple-Spider-LED-String-Lights/-/A-12431194


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

AND


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

^Thanks for posting the vids!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Xane said:


> You can zoom the photos in with your browser if you can't read them, Internet Explorer: View Menu, Zoom; Firefox: View, Zoom, (make sure "Text Only" isn't checked)


Or just hit Ctrl and the + key.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my sister has had the scary reaper for a few years now. it's one of the tot favorite props. i like it and the grave gaurdian. 
pumpkin, thanks for posting all the pics. when i worked at target, they didn't mind the picture taking as long as you went to customer service and explained what you were doing. the year i did the scarey contest, i told them what i was doing at walmart, and they were fine with me taking pics.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oooooh thanks for posting pics! I am stopping by mine this weekend on the way to class to try and pic up a few of those larger jack o lanterns*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> View attachment 85965
> View attachment 85967
> View attachment 85968
> 
> ...


I* am 10 minutes from the broward plantation target! Gris I may have to go get those pumpkins and I must see those shiny ones up close THanks for posting the pics*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WITCH! I love the pumpkins and the black gothic skulls and tableware! Ive got to get to my local Target, I have a couple super targets by me so will check those. THanks for posting the pics !!*


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> I* am 10 minutes from the broward plantation target! Gris I may have to go get those pumpkins and I must see those shiny ones up close THanks for posting the pics*


Spooki, you live in my old stomping grounds. I used to live near Pine Island and Oakland Park. Broward has the best stores....Garden Ridge, Old Time Pottery, Pottery Barn, Sawgrass Mills....


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

got this at Target yesterday. 

Kiddo has an illegal H'ween party at her school. Got the Potion Punch for her class. You have to add 2 quarts of ginger ale/ club soda; then it fizzes. (can't wait to try that. lol) Also, got the cupcake mix.  (Molds are from Michael's)



















$1. bat:


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's some cool stuff, Cathy!
I love those Halloween Funfetti cakes.
We have one every year.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

For those of you who are glitter fans, here is some of the 1.00/2.50 stuff up front;






On another note to the South Floridians, I have always wanted to check out Sawgrass Mills, is it worth the 3 hour trip?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> On another note to the South Floridians, I have always wanted to check out Sawgrass Mills, is it worth the 3 hour trip?


Is that 3 hours each way? For a 6 hour drive I would say no. Although we get a lot of South American tourists that go there buying crazy amounts of clothes and shoes. For a 3 hour round trip it might be worth it; you can find some good bargains and the place is huge. I would look at their directory to see what stores you would be interested in to help you decide.
http://www.simon.com/mall/malldirectory.aspx?id=1262


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went to another Target today and they had just about everything out. People were buying stuff like crazy.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

ironmaiden said:


> But I gotta ask, what's with that funky gold J-O-L???


That was my reaction! lol My store had JOLs that where bright, shiny gold, green, pink/purple, orange & black. They also had black wreaths and creepy trees with globe ornaments in those colors.









They had alot of stuff out, but looked like they still had spots where they had more stuff to put out. They had a cool end cap with plastic glow-in-the-dark stuff, a skeleton, bats, skulls, rats and some other things. Here is a pic of some of the light up decor and skeletons.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> For those of you who are glitter fans, here is some of the 1.00/2.50 stuff up front;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gliiiiiiiiiitttteeeerrrrrrrr......... I must have that stuff..... those metallic pumpkins in an earlier post look righteous, too. The Target near me has only just begun setting up; will check them out next weekend. Thanks everyone for pix!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I kind of like those shiny jacks.They would look great indoors.


----------



## Witch (Sep 13, 2011)

I am defiantly going back to target tonight to get that tableware! And I've gotta look for those glitter skulls they're awesome! I also really liked those candy molds and the cauldron stuff its really cool. Can't wait to go back!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> I* am 10 minutes from the broward plantation target! Gris I may have to go get those pumpkins and I must see those shiny ones up close THanks for posting the pics*


Wait, you live in Broward County?
Cool...
I'm in Hollywood!!

Anyway, more pics as promised!!


Halloween Sodas









Light Up Mini Pumpkins and Ghosts









Halloween Drink-ware and Decorative Blocks









Some Masks









Pet Costumes, LOL









Fuzzy Spiders in different colors









Light Up Sparkle Jack-O-Lanterns








​


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

More Pics...continued
Taken at the Hollywood, FL Target


Huge bags of candy...nom nom nom 









Halloween Party cups, napkins and plates









Salt and Pepper Shakers









Some miscellaneous Decorations









Candy Bowls, Cups and miscellaneous housewares









Large 10 inch metallic Lighted Jack-O-Lanterns









Halloween Nutcrackers and small knickknacks








​
That's all for today. Will be going back sometime this weekend to see what else is new.
Will post pics after that! Glad everyone like the pics so far, and I am more than happy to 
help out my fellow haunters!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yep! I live in Broward County! LOL Where do you live? Do you do a haunt? Maybe I can go buy and see it?*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

On another note to the South Floridians, I have always wanted to check out Sawgrass Mills, is it worth the 3 hour trip?[/QUOTE]


*The answer would be .....NO! Not if you are looking for really good deals, the prices are not that fabulous. The target and Bed Bath and beyond are the same as everywhere else and all of the other stores too. You might find a deal here and there but nothing worth a 6 hour drive. However if you ever do decided to come down let me know maybe we can meet for a lunch*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *The answer would be .....NO! Not if you are looking for really good deals, the prices are not that fabulous. The target and Bed Bath and beyond are the same as everywhere else and all of the other stores too. You might find a deal here and there but nothing worth a 6 hour drive. However if you ever do decided to come down let me know maybe we can meet for a lunch*


That would be cool. If I come I will make it a day, not just Sawgrass. I do like the Dolphin mall. I am told I am a girl when it comes to shopping!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

There are _some_ outlet stores in Sawgrass Mills that are a good deal if that's specifically what you want to buy. Otherwise it's just a mall that's _*way too damn' big*_ that you'll probably want to stay in town for the weekend to go through. It's fun, but if you're *bargain* shopping you're much better off at the Premium Factory Outlet (formerly Prime Factory Outlet (formerly Belz Factory Outlet)) in Orlando and the surrounding area of bargains.

Back on topic, Target has always been good with home decor/tableware stuff. Need to grab those skeleton salad tongs that we waited too long on last year. We couldn't decide whether to get the metal or plastic ones... metal will make the lettuce go all brown but looks so much better...


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

I understand  OMG I don't why the employees make such a big deal if you take pics -__- we should be able to take pics


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I went to Target the other day, and I just want to say that those $40 skeletons are super huge. I've never seen a skeleton that big before. I don't know about quality, or anything on what people judge skeletons, but you are getting a lot of skeleton for that price.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mg, thanks for posting the pics, i love the black mesh trees
creepy, the candy molds are sweet


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

What I like about the Tareget Glow-in-the-dark Skeleton is that the joints ratchet, so it will *hold a pose* on it's own without you having to glue it or whatever, and then you can adjust it again anytime you want. In the past, I had only seen 3-foot skeletons with ratcheting joints. I think, though, that I would prefer that it _wasn't_ glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> So it's only the labels that glow? My husband saw these at our Target last night and was perplexed by them...


Yes, only the container glows, not the soap itself.


----------



## WiccanDavid (Sep 16, 2011)

Any updates from other areas on if target has put out full displays yet? I want to make a trip to ours in DC this weekend but I dont want to until its all out. They dont answer when I call either. hmm


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^I think you have to wait another week for the stuff to be all out. The Target I just went Wednesday, the one aisle didn't have many of the hanging things - whatever they were. It could have been cutouts, but it was hanging hooks empty.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Went to my Target yesterday in search of Count Chocula, since Walgreens didn't have any, and I found a very large section of Halloween merchandise here. It was paradise for me. Lots of the things that have been posted in the two Target threads, and for reasonable prices.

Also, a LOT of candy.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Lambdadelta said:


> Went to my Target yesterday in search of Count Chocula, since Walgreens didn't have any, and I found a very large section of Halloween merchandise here. It was paradise for me. Lots of the things that have been posted in the two Target threads, and for reasonable prices.
> 
> Also, a LOT of candy.


Did they have any Count Chocula? I had to go to three Walgreens before I was able to find one who still had Count Chocula. They all had BooBerry and one of them had Frankenberry but were currently out of Count Chocula. Not sure they would get more in. Hopefully they will with 40+ days till Halloween. I have to go back to my Target because they were still stocking up when I was there on Wednesday. I was hoping they would have Count Chocula and the Bounty napkins and paper towels.


----------



## Lambdadelta (Sep 7, 2011)

Countess Dracula said:


> Did they have any Count Chocula? I had to go to three Walgreens before I was able to find one who still had Count Chocula. They all had BooBerry and one of them had Frankenberry but were currently out of Count Chocula. Not sure they would get more in. Hopefully they will with 40+ days till Halloween. I have to go back to my Target because they were still stocking up when I was there on Wednesday. I was hoping they would have Count Chocula and the Bounty napkins and paper towels.


Nope, they didn't have any of the cereals, unfortunately. It's almost like they have every other cereal except the three Halloween ones. Bah!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Countess Dracula said:


> Did they have any Count Chocula? I had to go to three Walgreens before I was able to find one who still had Count Chocula. They all had BooBerry and one of them had Frankenberry but were currently out of Count Chocula. Not sure they would get more in. Hopefully they will with 40+ days till Halloween. I have to go back to my Target because they were still stocking up when I was there on Wednesday. I was hoping they would have Count Chocula and the Bounty napkins and paper towels.


*Thats because out of all three count chocula is the one that rocks the most  Have you tried publix, is there a publix by you sometimes they get them and in large amounts for Halloween.*


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Thats because out of all three count chocula is the one that rocks the most  Have you tried publix, is there a publix by you sometimes they get them and in large amounts for Halloween.*



Sadly no publix by me. A few years ago our A&P grocery store used to get them in large amounts but slowly over the past few years that has faded as well. I haven't checked them yet this year but I know they didn't have them last year so wasn't too hopeful. And it is the truth ... Count Chocula rocks. BooBerry always seems to be available  Though BooBerry is good if you want to see a turquoise explosion in your toilet ... yup I said it 

Target too used to get them ... bummed they don't seem to be having them this year as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spent $100+ at Target today & I didn't even buy the $40 GID skelly or the other $40 skelly (or any shoes!!). Something about the hands & feet on both skellys that bothered me, they looked too small, not in proportion.

I bought a bunch of stuff from the $1 section mostly, a bunch of strobes, some cheapie pumpkin lights & skeleton head lights. Some baby bibs for the cousin's little girl. I really like their selection of lights & lighting & prices. I wish they had more to an LED string, but still, I liked this years selection.

I got one of these in orange.









A couple of these









One of these, it's actually cooler looking in person, it has a hinged jaw.









One of these, it's also a little cooler looking in person.









One string of eyeball LED lights









A couple of these


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot to mention that they have some cool advertising things hanging about this year. Silhouettes of ToTers, ghosts, trees, pretty cool stuff I may ask for after Halloween. These are wallpapers they have available on their site but those black silhouettes in them are what they have for advertising this year, the tree with the ToTers & the ToTers with the ghost in the first one plus a few single trees & ghosts in the last pic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, i like those ghost window covers. i was in target today too, and spotted the sillouettes. sweet


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Went to a Target near my brother's house cos mine has little very out.

I was shocked at the size and decent quality of the $40 skelly, I mean yes it can really hold a pose!! For that price we grabbed the only one that they had. Must be more out back.

There were 2 of the snakes, really nice movement on that and I love the rattle (I love rattlesnakes anyways).
And when we heard a woman scream when her boyfriend tricked her with it there in the store we grabbed one of the two.

Also bought the long florescent blacklight for only $12.

They were out of the LED black light bulb that was $10, clerk said that they only had 4 and they were sold out.
I'l check my Target tomorrow.

Hey, has anyone hear tried them out yet? Any opinions on whether or not they work?

Ive been wanting an LED black
light but they are online and Id rather not buy that without seeing and testing it first. At least buying local its easy to return stuff.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm so not impressed with Target this year. I was really looking forward to the stuff coming out, too, because I always find cool decor there. All they have are tombstones, a couple of not-so-great props, a whole row of lights, candy and costumes. I actually got a little down about it. I went to Big Lots, K Mart, Walgreens and Target. Nobody had anything I liked. The only place that had really awesome stuff (besides Spirit) was Michael's and Party City. What are these store thinking? There's just not much of a selection for decor. I talked with the Spirit manager and he said on their opening day, they actually sold out of half of their inventory. He said they weren't expecting much in sales this year because of the "economy." Now he's scrambling to keep stock. Is this what other merchants are thinking, too? If so, they're sadly mistaken and I really wish people would get the word out to them so next year Target and the likes will be more prepared with their normal ample selections.


----------



## WiccanDavid (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree Sublime. I went to both DC target's and was sad that the low stock. There are about 4 rows of candy, but only 1 row of decor (and 3 for costumes). I like the cheap different kinds of light strings, but thats about the only thing that's caught my fancy so far this season.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Went to a Target near my brother's house cos mine has little very out.
> Also bought the long florescent blacklight for only $12.


Was this in the Halloween section, or just in light section? Do you have a picture of it? What aisle if it was in Halloween section was it? Did they have a lot of them?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Halloweenfan said:


> Was this in the Halloween section, or just in light section? Do you have a picture of it? What aisle if it was in Halloween section was it? Did they have a lot of them?



I just took a photo of the box for you, it is a regular florescent type fixture with a 15 watt bulb. At the Target near my brother they had quite a few, they were in the Halloween section to the side of the display, (bottom shelf) that held the large glow-in-dark skelly and G-I-D skulls. 
I think for the price it is pretty good.

I wanted the LED black light,. that store had none.Today I went to my local Target that finally has put their decor out. They had 4 LED spotlights (bought two of those) and no florescent black lights. Glad I picked it up at the other store.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, i like those ghost window covers. i was in target today too, and spotted the sillouettes. sweet


I'll be back in Target for other things before Halloween so I wanna ask them about those silhouettes on the next trip. They'll most likely be putting out their Christmas lights soon so grab those before Halloween too or there won't be any if you need them for ANYTHING not just Halloween. 

I had some strings go out one year & went back the first week of Dec. to get replacements & they had NONE.

Those ghost are a cheap & easy decoration. I'll prolly put 'em up as a temp decoration before Halloween & take 'em down the night of because I have other things in the windows.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^^Thank you very much!!

I got one, and now that Target only has 1 left. It's right near the strobe things at least at the Target I went. Though, the box says something about flickering, but thank goodness it doesn't flicker. It's also sold out online even though it says 18 inch online, and 20 inch on the box. I think the bulb is 18 inch, and the structure that holds it is 20 inch. Also, it says on the box replacable bulb, I didn't see an extra bulb. Whoever did the writing on the box is not doing that good of a job. It should say it comes with a black light "bulb". If anyone wants this thing, I really wouldn't wait to get it. I would personally check out the Target today. 

http://www.target.com/p/Black-Light-18/-/A-13474004


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Did any of you buy that $40 glow in the dark skelly? Mine looks good and the joints work good but mine has issues with the skull.

It wont stay forward and keeps spinning around to the back.
I suspect it isnt supposed to do this. 

Please let me know cos the Target near me only has 2 left in the boxes, the display model is broken. I'll take it back later today to be sure I get one.

I bought this one at another Target, it was the only one in stock.

Thanks for the info


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I got the Reaper yesterday and put it all together it worked once or twice and then stopped working. Needless to say I'll be taking it back. I really like their LED blacklight spotlight.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i asked on the merchandise watch thread but didnt get a reply , as anyone seen this live at target ? or seen a home video of it ? i am curious to see if it actually sound and move like this .....i have one that shakes with red eyes and witch like laughing but the sensor it really doesnt work great and wondering if this one is actually better


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I went back to our Target last night to see if they finally had everything set up. They do...but I was SO disappointed!!! They definitely have some cool stuff...but not nearly the set up they've had in the past. Ours used to do a small display of some of the props that was always amazing. They don't even have any of the cool props that they used to carry. Hmmm.....seems that way for all the stores around us this year. 

Even our Wegmans used to have a better set up. This year Halloween got two isles there that are hidden unless you're looking for it. Terrible! Just terrible!


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> I went back to our Target last night to see if they finally had everything set up. They do...but I was SO disappointed!!! They definitely have some cool stuff...but not nearly the set up they've had in the past. Ours used to do a small display of some of the props that was always amazing. They don't even have any of the cool props that they used to carry. Hmmm.....seems that way for all the stores around us this year.
> 
> Even our Wegmans used to have a better set up. This year Halloween got two isles there that are hidden unless you're looking for it. Terrible! Just terrible!


I agree about Wegmans (being in the Rochester area-the hub, if you will). We stop at two locations on a regular basis and this year they have even less in the way of decor. It's mostly candy bins and just one side of half an aisle of pretty tame stuff. I certainly don't expect props at a grocery store, but they don't seem to even have tableware this year!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Add me to the list of people disappointed with Target's merchandise this year. Seems like about 1/2 the voume of last year. But like others have said I am noticing that in other stores too.  I have been to Walgreens, Walmart, Kmart, Target, Michaels, ACMoore, Hobby Lobby. Still some more stores to hit but it's not looking good so far this year.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Countess Dracula said:


> Add me to the list of people disappointed with Target's merchandise this year. Seems like about 1/2 the voume of last year. But like others have said I am noticing that in other stores too.  I have been to Walgreens, Walmart, Kmart, Target, Michaels, ACMoore, Hobby Lobby. Still some more stores to hit but it's not looking good so far this year.


The downturn started a couple of years ago with the recession. Sadly, the holiday items are always the first to take a hit because they don't sell as well as the things people need. Well, I for one, NEED Halloween stuff, but it's made me turn toward buying a few high-end items each year. Right now I have my eye on a Tiffany stained glass pumpkin!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My closest Target *finally* got some of the GID skeletons and they look pretty nice--much better in fact than the regular skeletons they have. The joints on the GID are much much better made. the regular skeletons are a little bigger than the Walgreens $30 skelly but less realistic in a lot of ways and the joints are just as bad as the Walgreens item. I'd expect the non-GID to be as good as the GID since I thnk they were the same price. 

Has anyone tried the LED black light spot yet? They have 2 in stock but i want to know if they are any good before i drop full price on them.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have 3 of the LED spotlights but no chance to try them out. I did take one out of the box and put it in the holder to be sure it worked. Actually that would be a good idea with all of the bulbs.

To be honest it didnt appear that bright but has "cleaner" light than the incandescent type. Maybe that's the wrong word, perhaps "clearer" would be better. I dont really know how to describe it

But I will say this, it's been plugged in now for 10 minutes and I can put my hand on it. It says indoor/outdoor use. Dont know if it will show much outside but may be just the thing to direct black light on an object or "scene" indoors.


I figure I best get them while they were there, I can always return them in a couple weeks when I begin setting up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a witch from canada, if that prop moves and looks like the video, that is a very impressive prop.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ironmaiden--thanks for the info. I can pick them up, try them out, and if they don't work as well as I want I can just return them. I'll let people know how I like them.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yep! I live in Broward County! LOL Where do you live? Do you do a haunt? Maybe I can go buy and see it?*


 
Yes, Spookalicious, I live in Hollywood, near the Hollywood Plaza Target, near I-95.
As for a haunt, living in a condo, no. I don't have the room. Plus I might be moving
soon (first week of Oct.) I wish I had a huge house to do do want I want, but
with the economy the way it is now, it's just not possible. But when I do, you are
more than welcome to drop by and say 'boo'. 

By the way, I have about 12+ pics to upload from the Pembroke Pines Target I took today, 
but I am helping a good friend get ready tonight for her birthday party tomorrow, 
which I will be DJ'ing at near Hollywood Beach, so I won't be able to upload them
until probably this Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Official Halloween 2011 @ Target - Huge Picture Update * 30 + photos!! **

Here we go, now that my wild weekend has calmed down, as promised...huge photo update!
32 pics going up now! Enjoy!! Taken with my Huawei Ascend (Android) 


Kitchen Towels and Rugs









Pillows and Fleece Throws









6 foot tall Blucky









Carve-able Foam Pumpkins (small $6)









More Light Up Jack-O-Lanterns w/different faces









​
More in the next post


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

More pics as promised 



Window Decorations (Pumpkin and Skull)


















Inflatable Yard Decor (Blow-Ups)









Trick-Or-Treat / Party Favors









More Halloween Towels / Table Runners








​
More Pics next post...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

More as promised...


Huge Glass candy / treat jars









Ceramic Cups and Mugs









Skull Decor









Aluminum Skull Cocktail Shakers and Flasks









Skull Bottle Stoppers, Bottle Openers and Tongs (?)









Lenticular 3-D Place-mats









​


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

More pics...continued...


Skull Cookie Jars *available in black, too*









Metal Candle Holders









Tons of Stickers and Greeting Cards









Do-It-Yourself Gummy Brain Mold 









Potion Punch Cauldrons









Ice Mold/ Drink Mix sets (fingers or ribcage)









​More on the way...next post


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

More Pics...continued (again)


Misc. Drink Mixes









Caramel Corn / Snacks









Misc. Lollipops some with 'insects' inside









"Creepy Pizza" gummy cookie kits









Misc. make-your-own treat kits









Baking supplies (sprinkles, icing, etc)








​More pics, next post (almost done, I promise)...LOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of great pics. Thanks, TRJ









Nope, not 'tongs', those skeleton arms are 'salad servers'. Sheesh...







Just teasing you









Sorry to cut you off... I thought that you were giving up for a bit


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Last set of pics for now ( I promise ) 


More baking supplies, cookie mixes...etc.









Mmmm...Reese's 









Trick-Or-Treat Sacks and Tote Bags








​That is all for now. Will go back next week to see if anything new 
I hope everyone enjoys these pics!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

LOVING the pics!! Hope I can pick some stuff up on sale after Halloween....


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of great pics. Thanks, TRJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem! I was almost, but I had to do what I promised.
Glad you like them! Just helping out...
_It's what I do_ 

Oh salad servers. OK. Aren't they the same thing? IDK. I'm tired. Too much partying over the weekend.
OK. I'm done for now.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

One of our local Targets looks like it's already been picked over and it can't have been out more than a week! I hope they're still "putting it out" and but I think it's more like "understocked"

I may have to ask one of you to pick up those silver salad tongs. Said I'd "get them the next time" last year, and then they were all gone. All they have here are the dark metal ones and the plastic black and orange ones. We really want the silver metal ones. Will be going to another Target and a Super Target this weekend first.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you for taking the time to take and download the photos. 

Your target is stocked a heck of alot better than mine


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you ( or does anyone know ) if you can replace these bulbs? I'm clueless with lighting and was wondering if this bulb type is a common one? Not necessarily as a black light but any colored bulb?

Sorry this is a question about the black light LED spotlight


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I stopped at our Target yesterday. REALLY disappointed with their selection overall. BUT!...on the last row of stuff sitting on a shelf I saw this guy for $20.00. One of the nicer gargoyles I've seen. 










I asked if they were getting more in and the clerk said they have another truck with Halloween coming today or tomorrow and to call. I'd love to have a pair of these guys!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

he is pretty cool!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw those gargoyles at my Target. They do look nice.
The resin tombstones look good again this year, after the crappy ones they had last year.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

nice lookin gargoyle jdubbya!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> I stopped at our Target yesterday. REALLY disappointed with their selection overall. BUT!...on the last row of stuff sitting on a shelf I saw this guy for $20.00. One of the nicer gargoyles I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up, jdubbya! That's the same gargoyle we picked up about 2 weeks ago at our local Target. It was one of the first few things they put out at the time. Hopefully, you can land another one.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Do you ( or does anyone know ) if you can replace these bulbs? I'm clueless with lighting and was wondering if this bulb type is a common one? Not necessarily as a black light but any colored bulb?
> 
> Sorry this is a question about the black light LED spotlight


Which bulbs? LED bulbs? Oh, OK, I see.
No. LEDs last a long time (10 years or so, depending on how often they are used -hours per day)
And they can't be 'replaced' if they are in a 'bulb', since they are soldered into a circuit board of some type.

They eventually burn out, but since they use so little power compared to incandescent bulbs, 
and even more so than CFL's (compact fluorescent lamps) they don't give off much, or any heat at all.

Hope that helps


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I stopped at Target today


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I picked up one of the Target LED black light spot lights and i'm pretty happy with it. It easily hits the back wall of my workshop from the door so it can probably light something 25 feet away pretty easily. I'll do a more certain test later to be sure, but right now i'm liking this a lot for $10.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Nice pick up, jdubbya! That's the same gargoyle we picked up about 2 weeks ago at our local Target. It was one of the first few things they put out at the time. Hopefully, you can land another one.


I stopped by yesterday and they had one more on the shelf so I got it. Glad to have a pair of them. Not sure how I'll use them yet but for $20.00 they were a good deal.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

FYI, Target has some Halloween merchandise on sale this week for anyone 
who is interested. Small Carve-able craft pumpkins for $4. LED light sets for $8.
Glow-in-the -dark Large Skull for $5 (I bought one and it glows very well)
Plus there are some online-only deals as well, if you're interested...
_Save 5%-15% on select Halloween Costumes through October 15, 2011 at 11:59 EST
Save 5%-20% on Select Halloween accessories and decor through October 8, 2011 at 11:59 PM EST
Free shipping on costume purchases over $50_

Plus some coupons here for candy as well: http://www.target.com/c/brand-shop-Hershey-Mars-Nestle/-/N-5cx5c?intc=null_dvmy110001000124000815_null


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I am SO disappointed in Target this year. It's just terrible!  They have about five (5) real props, most if not ALL are the exact same things as last year. It's very sad...


----------



## warhulk (Oct 17, 2011)

*Gummy Candy Corn*

Did anyone see Gummy Candy Corn or Gummy Brains from Target Gourmet Candy brand?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

CobhamManor said:


> I am SO disappointed in Target this year. It's just terrible!  They have about five (5) real props, most if not ALL are the exact same things as last year. It's very sad...


I'm glad I'm not the only one to think so. I was there a few nights ago and bought just one thing, a set of skeleton hand salad servers. Very disappointing indeed!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

They use to have a cute graveyard gate but I didn't even see it out this year. Not in my Target at least.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LadyRohan said:


> They use to have a cute graveyard gate but I didn't even see it out this year. Not in my Target at least.



I remember that one! I think it had purple or orange lights all over it. I have been to about 4 different Targets and have not seen it.
They might have it online....dunno, as I have not looked for it.
Good luck on your hunt, if you're looking for it


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyRohan said:


> They use to have a cute graveyard gate but I didn't even see it out this year. Not in my Target at least.


Not familiar with the gate that you're talking about, but happened to notice tonight that Party City is offering a lighted archway: http://www.partycity.com/product/mobile/halloween+costumes/lighted+pathway+arch+8ft+x+50in.do


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Is it this gate? It was 2 sections and could be used with the arch


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

I dont know whats up with the stores. they got a late start on halloween then two weeks in they are almost completely out of decorations and already making room for christmas. Thank the great pumpkin for stores like nordstrom who have a policy to acknowledge each holiday and not put stuff up until the previous holiday is over


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

We're now officially on Halloween 2012 "Target-watch" at Retroween!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

retrohal said:


> We're now officially on Halloween 2012 "Target-watch" at Retroween!


Wrong thread. You should have let this one die.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

son of joker, thanks for posting. i like the hand mold, the ribs mold, and the teeth mold.
jdub, that's a nice gargoyle. target usually does have nice gargoyles and tombstones


----------

